# Electrical Engineer allowed to do Electrical work?



## willijimon (Mar 4, 2009)

hi,m
Have been reading in some other posts and the Electrical Safety Act 2002 that Electrical Engineers are able to carry out household electrical works? IS this true or have I misread the info? Also if this is the case, ie that electrical work can be carried out by an engineer, how does one get a cert of compliance.

Thanks


----------



## johnnyb14 (Mar 5, 2009)

The short answer is NO.

The system is setup as a very closed shop and doesn't seem to allow for any exemptions for professionally qualified engineers - effectively, the only way to obtain a licence is via an apprenticeship.

In my view, the system is well overdue for an overhaul.


----------



## anon (Mar 5, 2009)

Where do you live?

Seems to me that in this area, anyone can do any home wiring they want. You can have the wiring inspected by the town's code enforcement people after completing the job, before you close up the walls.


----------



## speedy petey (Mar 8, 2009)

johnnyb14 is the same person as the OP.
He has posted this exact same reply on most of the boards that the OP posted to, even ones that have absolutely no relation to electrical work.


johnnyb14 - IP: 117.199.22.174 

This is spam, or a scam of some sort.


----------

